# pb with overclocking with atitool



## SmOg0151 (Jan 4, 2005)

hi!
Sorry for my english but i'm french......
So I've a big pb with atitool:
I installed softmod driver
no pb.
After, i launched atitool to overclock my ati radeon 9200 se 128 graphic card, but there is a big pb:
how explain?
When i launch bench to find max core, the test is good but a the end the cursor fall down 'cause the program found artefacts...
but the program find alwas artefacts even if the level of the cursor is under the base of the core frequency!!!!!
it's the same if i do it manually..... (
not cool!!!!!!!!
Is anyone can help me??????
please!!!!!!!!
thx!!!!

SmOg


----------



## Spyder187 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi there in France,

Is Temporal Anti-Aliasing (Temporal AA) set to "on" in your graphics control panel?

If Temporal AA is on, it can cause those artifacts.


----------



## SmOg0151 (Jan 5, 2005)

Spyder187 said:
			
		

> Hi there in France,
> 
> Is Temporal Anti-Aliasing (Temporal AA) set to "on" in your graphics control panel?
> 
> If Temporal AA is on, it can cause those artifacts.



Thx spider!!!
can U explain me how to see and change that?
thank U!!!


----------



## Spyder187 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hmm..

During testing, is ATITool finding artifacts straight away? Like always artifacts?

Well anyways, to check whether Temporal AA is on, go into your 3D settings where you adjust your Anti-Aliasing (AA) and Antisotrophic Filtering (AF). You should see under the AA settings a "T" or a checkbox beside the words "Temporal Anti-Aliasing".

It really depends on which drivers you are using though. If it's like Omega's (under Radlinker's Advanced 3D), under AA settings you'll see like "T2" and "T3" just make sure those aren't selected.

Under normal ATI Drivers, you'll see Temperal AA under the Advanced settings of Anti-Aliasing.

I hope that makes sense and hopefully it's just something simple like that that'll fix your pb.


----------

